# Can Tire auto club



## underemployedactor (Oct 22, 2011)

Just noticed CT auto club has an Xmas special on until Dec 18. $74.99+tax for gold membership (250km towing distance 5x yearly + the usual stuff) and they throw in a free oil change. Regular is $99. And no I don't work for Can tire or anything but sounds like a pretty good deal if your looking for this kind of thing.


----------



## Mall Guy (Sep 14, 2011)

But then you wouldn't you be under a great deal of pressure to have your car repaired at a Canadian Tire . . . random sample from google below . . . be afraid, very afraid !

http://reviews.smartcanucks.ca/canadian-tire-automotive-cheaters/

http://www.canadiantiresucks.net/personal-stories/825-ct-bought-my-car.html

http://forums.redflagdeals.com/do-not-deal-canadian-tire-auto-club-abc-towing-ever-249067/


----------



## Jim9guitars (May 5, 2012)

I have been given advice by many people about where to get your oil changed: Any one of the companies that only do oil changes, these companies have no reason or interest in finding "other" work your car may or may not need.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Jim9guitars said:


> I have been given advice by many people about where to get your oil changed: Any one of the companies that only do oil changes, these companies have no reason or interest in finding "other" work your car may or may not need.


Before I had a CAA membership, I investigated the cheaper CTC Auto Club membership. At the time they were not offering 250km towing but their online literature mentioned towing within 50km (I believe) to the nearest CTC store. 

I've had some CTC service on the road, (brakes), but no problems with their work.
What what concerned me (CTC roadside assistance) was that if the breakdown occurred on a highway 
on Sunday or at night, their towing service was only contracted to tow my vehicle to the nearest CTC store/garage. 

That meant that I would have to find a motel to stay in overnight, then get a ride back to the CTC store. 
In a major center it may not be a problem to find a motel close to the CTC garage and take a taxi, (or find someone to drive you there and back)...but on a highway...miles away from your home, it could be a problem for you. 

The other concern for me is that CTC auto club contracts a local towing company to tow you into their garage, so by using their service, you are pretty much consigned to give them the repair business, not having a choice in the repair shop. 

I decided to pay for the CAA premium service since they could tow me home if need be, ( up to 160km) from where I normally traveled with my vehicle, and I could arrange for another tow and repairs the next day at the garage of my choice.

Reading the individual horror stories in the links provided above, (CTC oil change center forgot to put oil in engine, and $100 parking ticket due to tow truck driver parking disabled vehicle incorrectly) , yes, those things can happen if you decided to let the tow truck driver take your vehicle without you accompanying your vehicle.

When I had my oil/filter changed, I always checked the oil light upon starting and the dipstick level, since those kind of mistakes can happen, especially in the quick oil change centers where two people work on your vehicle at the same time..one underneath and the other on top of the hood. Then the coffee truck rolls up and honks..the grease rack employees rush out to get their cup of coffee and forget to put oil in the vehicle..expecting to do it when they come back..and then close the hood
and start to back the vehicle off the grease pit.

I believe that in some fast oil centers, they are supposed to show the customer the dipstick from
their vehicle before starting the engine. But in any case, oil levels you need to check yourself, and not necessarily trust that others will be diligent in ensuring the correct amount of oil level is there.


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

I have always been a CAA member & would not change because the fees are reasonable IMO. Needed their services 3x [winter all times] in about 10 years and they came within 1/2 hour. Frankly, I believe that you get what you pay for. I rather pay for a proper oil change, as who knows what kind of cheap oil a free service would provide.


----------



## underemployedactor (Oct 22, 2011)

I too was a CAA member for a couple of years but then when I didn't renew one year they badgered me so relentlessly for three months that it just turned me off them. I probably wouldn't use CT for oil change as I get my mechanic to do it, but for a 250km tow (they tow you anywhere not just a CT if you have the gold) then it seems like cheap insurance. Mallguy, thanks for the links - I did have a gas looking through the canadiantiresucks website.


----------



## Rusty O'Toole (Feb 1, 2012)

I have had the Canadian Tire GOLD membership for years and am very satisfied. Towing and roadside service excellent. Also used the oil change coupons, 1 free and 4 discount. The only complaint I have is that the oil change calls for 5 liters and the put in the whole 5 whether your car needs that much or not. I always have to send the car back and have them drain off some oil. Only one time did they do it right and put in the right amount of oil, and give me a 1 liter bottle to take away with me.

You don't have to have Canadian Tire oil. They offer a selection of brands, several Canadian Tire plus Valvoline, Quaker State etc at a slight additional charge.


----------



## Rusty O'Toole (Feb 1, 2012)

I also upgraded my TD credit card to a Gold Card because it was supposed to come with free auto club membership but it was useless so I went back to Canadian Tire. Also tried CAA but they were no better than CTC and cost more.


----------



## underemployedactor (Oct 22, 2011)

Good to know Rusty. The emergency towing is really all I'm interested in so as long as they deliver on that, then it seems worth the 75 dollars.


----------



## marymouse (Jun 30, 2011)

I had a CT oil change and they did not screw the cap on properly after and I lost all my oil. Beware!


----------



## Rusty O'Toole (Feb 1, 2012)

underemployedactor said:


> Good to know Rusty. The emergency towing is really all I'm interested in so as long as they deliver on that, then it seems worth the 75 dollars.


Be careful to compare the regular Silver to the extra cost Gold membership. I find the Gold worth the extra money, most people will be happy with the Silver.


----------



## underemployedactor (Oct 22, 2011)

^The current $75 deal is for the gold.


----------



## w0nger (Mar 15, 2010)

Check your existing credit card for these kinds of services. They are sometimes offered at a great discount or are already included. I used to have a TD Gold Elite which included the TD Deluxe Auto Club, now I have the TD Infinite card and I pay the $80/yr membership fee. I've used it many times and the service is great.


----------



## Jim9guitars (May 5, 2012)

w0nger said:


> Check your existing credit card for these kinds of services. They are sometimes offered at a great discount or are already included. I used to have a TD Gold Elite which included the TD Deluxe Auto Club, now I have the TD Infinite card and I pay the $80/yr membership fee. I've used it many times and the service is great.


And I think it covers you no matter what vehicle you are driving while CT only covers you for the one vehicle with the specific license number and description you supply upon registration. This can save you money if you rent a car.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

marymouse said:


> I had a CT oil change and they did not screw the cap on properly after and I lost all my oil. Beware!


Did you mean the drainplug on the oil pan? That could have been a disaster, even if your oil light came on. Hopefully they paid for the tow and any other expenses. 
The problem is thatit's a low paying job, and they hire" oil change experts" that don't have any formal 
training, get distracted easily, and forget to double check the important things..like tightening up the oil drain plug. :rolleyes2: 

They should have a check list with each oil change order to check off items an show it to you along with showing you the oil level in the dipstick before you drive off. 

However, if you go into the store to do some shopping and come back out to find your car parked outside the grease rack,
what assurance do you have that the oil change was done properly..it's blind trust.


----------



## Rusty O'Toole (Feb 1, 2012)

w0nger said:


> Check your existing credit card for these kinds of services. They are sometimes offered at a great discount or are already included. I used to have a TD Gold Elite which included the TD Deluxe Auto Club, now I have the TD Infinite card and I pay the $80/yr membership fee. I've used it many times and the service is great.


I got sucked in by that deal too. TD Gold Elite cost $79 a year with free auto club and other benefits. Which was fine - until I went to use it. Unlike CTC or CAA they would not tow my car to my home, only to the nearest garage. As the car was broken down in front of Canadian Tire, that meant no tow. BUT it was 5 minutes to 7 on Friday night, the auto repair department closed at 7, and there was no way to get it fixed before Saturday afternoon. So I had to take a bus, train, and taxi 100 km home then the same journey back the next day at a cost of over $100. And get my car fixed by Canadian Tire whether I liked it or not, or pay for the tow myself, after I supposedly had paid for the auto club service.

That's why I went back to CTC Gold.


----------



## fraser (May 15, 2010)

I try to avoid Canadian Tire. got tired of their poor quality hardware items and then caught them red handed trying to rip me off on a minor repair on my wife's car. So for us, it is I anywhere BUT Canadian Tire.


----------



## Rusty O'Toole (Feb 1, 2012)

I don't like Canadian Tire's garage either but their auto club service is the same as anyone else's. You do not have to go to Canadian Tire. Here I am referring to the Gold membership which is quite different to the Silver.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

fraser said:


> I try to avoid Canadian Tire. got tired of their *poor quality hardware items* .


Not to mention some poor quality automotive related items. Bought 2 battery chargers (Mastercraft brand with the engine start option) and a small mastercraft 1 amp trickle charger maintainer in the last 3 years.
The first battery charger worked for a while then after a few months while charging an automotive battery( in my golf cart which I used as disabled transportation at a private campground), it started to smell and quit working.

Took it back to CTC under the warranty exchange and they gave me an identical one as a free replacement.
That worked for one season at the campground. Brought it home to charge batteries at home over the winter
and it quit charging as well this fall. Of course being a warranty replacement, I had no sales slip to return it to CTC, so it's going to recycle. 

Out of curiosity, I opened it up and started to probe around with a multimeter to see
what happened. The power transformer failed again! Chinese made power transformer can't take the heat inside when charging batteries at a high rate and the windings cook inside.

The little 1 amp trickle charger burnt up inside. The diodes cooked. Pure junk. 

This time, I decided not to buy from CTC and bought a high tech ShipnShore battery charger from Princess Auto, No power transformers inside and it has selective charge rates. Hopefully this one will last a few years.


----------



## fraser (May 15, 2010)

I will not deal with them. I will not deal with anyone who I catch trying to cheat me or blatantly lying about an issue.
I don't care how good their gold service is.


----------



## fraser (May 15, 2010)

I took my wife's car into a Canadian tire in Vancouver for a headlight replacement.

When I went back an hour later the car was on the hoist with all wheels off.

The person at the desk told me that it was a good job that they did this 'free' service because in his words.....if this was my wife's I would not let her drive it. He went on to say faulty breaks but if I left it overnight he would get all the parts and have it ready mid morning the next day.

I said no..just put the tires back on and drop the car. Before leaving. I checked the light. It was not working. They installed it but it was not connected properly.

I immediately took the car to my own mechanic. he checked it out. He came back, told me that the brakes were just fine and then brought out the invoice from her brake job about six months ago.

He laughed and said that this was par for the course at CT since the front desk guys are on commission. That was my last experience with CT...retail, automotive repair, or gas.p


----------



## Rusty O'Toole (Feb 1, 2012)

Canadian Tire's auto club service has absolutely nothing to do with Canadian Tire garages and Canadian Tire stores. The towing services and roadside assistance are provided by the same towing services that provide everyone else's.

The only part Canadian Tire plays, is paying the bills and so far I have found their service the equal of anyone else's at a lower price.


----------



## hystat (Jun 18, 2010)

in my area, on a "snowstorm" morning, if the wait for CAA is about an hour, the wait for a CTC truck is about 2.5 hours, and you have to keep calling them. 

As far as CTC garages go, the one in my town is awesome! They have some of the best techs in town there. I had them swap a JDM engine into my Dodge Stealth years ago -they did a great job with that. They safetied a car I was selling 2 months ago. Again - excellent service! They replaced one rotting brake line. $19 for the line and $60 labour.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

fraser said:


> I Before leaving. I checked the light. It was not working. They installed it but it was not connected properly.
> 
> I immediately took the car to my own mechanic. he checked it out. He came back, told me that the brakes were just fine and then brought out the invoice from her brake job about six months ago.


Did they charge you for installing the light?


----------



## fraser (May 15, 2010)

I cannot remember if they charged me. I know that their auto club is separate but I would never deal with an organization that I caught trying to cheat me even if it was a different division.

By the way, I had the exact same oil change issue with CT many years ago in Calgary. I have always made a point of checking my oil level after an oil change...before driving away and the day after. Particularly when I see two people working on it. I got one of those oil changes that did not include putting new oil in the car. Fortunately I caught it.


----------



## Sampson (Apr 3, 2009)

fraser said:


> Particularly when I see two people working on it. I got one of those oil changes that did not include putting new oil in the car. Fortunately I caught it.


This is just terrible, fraud and theft of your money. Why would any business owner steal from their clients?


----------



## fraser (May 15, 2010)

Not putting oil in the was simply a mistake.

Trying to sell me brake job by lying misrepresenting the on condition of my brakes was out and out deception.

What gave the poor schmuck at CT away was they phoney line about not letting his wife or kids travel in the car. He sounded like one of those cheesy life insurance salespersons asking you if you love your kids as his/her pen is outstretched to get you to sign the policy application!


----------



## lonewolf (Jun 12, 2012)

I like to keep informed by bringing up conversation with differnt people in my area of who is good & or bad to take my car to for servicing & or repair.

I use Walmart for oil changes, I let them know I all the areas on my car that need greasing, when they work on my car I stand @ the window & watch to make sure everything is done properly.

I only get servicing done based on manufactures recomondation (owners manual)

If a part needs replacing I always asked to see the part they replaced.

If my car is acting a certain way out of the norm I go on the net & google what the problem could be. So I am somewhat informed.

For changing oil for the DIY a vacume pump with a long tube that goes down the dipstick tube can be used to suck the old oil out of the car. ( not sure if every drop of old oil would be sucked up)


----------



## Jim9guitars (May 5, 2012)

While we're in CT bashing mode here, last year our local Canadian Tire Gas Bar, and two other local gas stations from different companies was charged and convicted of gas price fixing. Canadian Tire quickly made it know that the Gas bar that bears it's name, and resides in it's parking lot is actually a franchise that is not operated by CT. Oh, that makes it all OK then......


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

I guess the lesson learned here from some of the experiences with CTC (garages) is take your car to an oil change place you can trust
to tighten the drain plug properly and put the proper amount of oil in it. Take your vehicle to mechanic that you trust.


----------



## fraser (May 15, 2010)

I will say this though. At one point I owned CT stock and it performed well. Sold it for a very nice gain. Have not looked at their stock price for a long time.


----------



## hystat (Jun 18, 2010)

carverman said:


> I guess the lesson learned here from some of the experiences with CTC (garages) is take your car to an oil change place you can trust
> to tighten the drain plug properly and put the proper amount of oil in it. Take your vehicle to mechanic that you trust.


yep, that's why I change my own oil and filters. I save nothing really. The filter and oil cost the same at a retailer, but I gain peace of mind. 
Plus, I cut all my filters with a filter cutter tool to look in the pleats for more peace of mind. 

As for sucking oil out the dipstick. That works surprisingly well as long as the oil is nice and warm. I have owned a dozen i/o boats in my lifetime and every one of them had that setup. My old Volvo i/o has a hand operated pump mounted right on the engine. open the valve and give it 25 pumps- works great.


----------

